# Rule #1 DO NOT STEP OVER THE TRAINS!



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

good one.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Kewl.

Do not step on the tracks either.


When I saw them stepping on the tracks at the FairPlex I almost went into cardiack Arrest.









I guess they way they lay thier track they can do that .


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

We would like to thank the people of Tokyo for loaning us Godzilla in the making of this photograph...


----------



## pfdx (Jan 2, 2008)

While I haven't been there in over ten years the house looks familiar. I suspect that this was under the I-35W Mississippi river bridge that collapsed in Minneapolis a few years ago.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Makes one wonder just how much that graffiti paint weighs.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Maybe it is leaded piant


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By pfdx on 18 Nov 2010 06:14 PM 
I suspect that this was under the I-35W Mississippi river bridge that collapsed in Minneapolis a few years ago. 

Yep, 

XOMX 710238


----------

